# New (to us) Farmall Tractors



## lwblumjr (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all,

My dad recently bought five tractors in a package deal. Two of them were Ford N series tractors (which I'm sure you don't want to hear about here) and three were Farmalls. One was a Super A and two were Hs; a '40 and a '47. The '47 has a stuck engine and we are already working on that. The other two turn over real good but have no spark. All three Farmalls have magnetos versus distributors and we are not too familiar with them. The magnetos we have seen before all had contacts in them similar to a distributor but these just have a field generation coil with a condenser. We are in the process of getting a service manual which will probably have what we need but in the mean time can any of you help out the Farmall "newbees"? Here are some pictures: 

This is when we got them home. All three Farmalls on one trailer borrowed from a friend of my dad with a tractor repair shop in Canoe, AL. 





































And here are some individual pictures:
























































I did notice that it looks like the newer H has Super H wheels on front and the Super A has one A wheel on front. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice herd!


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The Super A and 1 of the H's have the IH built H-4 magneto. The other H has been converted from a Magneto to a DELCO brand distributor. (a VERY common conversion) This is the H tractor that has the separate coil and the dist cap that faces skyward.

Both the DELCO and H4 magneto have points inside. I have the parts for these on hand. Click my signature line to contact me or see a (partial) listing of the parts I carry.


----------



## lwblumjr (Jun 20, 2008)

*Update!*

Hi all,

We did finally find the contacts in the magneto. I didn't realize you had to practically dismantle the magneto to get to them. We got the contacts cleaned up on the early H and have spark now. The carb was full of goo and old gas plus the throttle and choke are stuck so we have to open it up and clean it all out. It doesn't look like the correct carb either since the mounting surface is smaller than the intake mount. We might take the carb off of the stuck H and clean it up and try it. Hopefully on the next update we will this H running.


----------

